# Crystal River Area Commercial Fishing



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

I'm not talking about a 6-pack Guide or Charter Captain, but is there any commercial fishing in this area anymore? Has there ever been?

I know not much further north, on the west coast over there, was an abundant oyster fishery for many years. Last I heard, it has gotten pretty bad. Was there ever an oyster fishery around the Crystal River area?

What about mullet fishing?

Shrimping?

Only other thing I can think of is traveling out to the reefs for snapper, grouper, etc in their seasons. Anybody do that in the area? What are the spearfishing laws over there? I'm used to living in the waters of Pennekamp Park. Most people think you can't spear inside it. They're right, but you actually can't spear inside the sanctuary which is even bigger than Pennekamp. Idk a thing about any closures of any reefs or areas over there. Educate me, please!

Looking like I'll be heading that way soon. I've been mowing lawns/tree-trimming/painting/pressure washing for 17 years now, so I'm used to being outside in the heat. However, I'm so over that kind of work. Thinking of picking up whatever permitting/licensing is required to be a commercial guy and giving it a shot over there.


----------



## messier69 (Nov 9, 2009)

Lived, commercial fished, and have now guided here in Crystal River for over 20 years.

Long story short nothing is like it use to be here in the world of commercially harvested species. 

If you're looking for a career move into the world of commercial fishing we have an extremely successful stone crab fishery in season. All of the commercial available species that you mentioned in your post do not make enough money to warrant to move to CR. I'm not sure if you have ever seen the way oysters are harvested but let me tell you right now I would stick to mowing lawns. 

If you would like some info on getting on a stone crab boat or a shrimp boat reach out as I may have some leads for you.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That sounds like some very good advice... I held a commercial ticket for a few years some time back and found that it was a hard way to make a buck, period (but that's just me...). Look up the publication "National Fisherman" (if I have it right) and get yourself a subscription. It's meant for commercial fishermen and has a lot of interesting stuff - as well as ads for fishing licenses, permits, etc.

Before you go whole hog into it - a job on a shrimper or crabber's boat will be an eye opener. Remember as well that if you do well on a species - and get a good price... The next day the market will be paying less and you'll have to catch more to make the same money.... (that's a daily fact of life for commercials...). A quick check of myfwc.com will also give you some idea of the state's licensing and controls on commercial fishing. Years ago the few rules in effect were never really enforced - today it's a completely different story... 

All of that said, good luck and hope you find your dream... By the way, if you're a diver, there's always a need for underwater maintenance on boats kept in the water - and that is a regular job that a man can build into a business (but make certain to take care of your skin in the process - or you'll end up like a friend of mine - a commercial diver that gets pieces cut off of his hide every year by his dermatologist...).


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I spent a career working closely with commercial fishermen. It is sad to see, but I think it is a dying industry due to regulations, overharvest, water quality, etc... The trend is towards sustainable farmed raised fish. Good luck.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Agree with the other comments. Commercial harvest is tightly regulated now and extremely hard work for marginal returns. The biggest success stories, including stone crab, are clam and oyster leases. But those require purchasing a lease and more restrictions. Doing some research beforehand as others have mentioned will help guide your decision.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get a submerged sovereign land lease and start a shellfish farm. With proper market research and advertisement you can make an OK living.


----------



## TurnMeLooseFLKeys (May 19, 2013)

All the things I was afraid to hear. Thanks everyone. 

I am a certified diver, but it's only the first open water one. Also, I've never felt right afterwards, so I don't do it. Idk if it was lack of sleep the night before, being overweight most of my life, or what, but I would feel dizzy when coming back up...no matter how slow I went. I'm talking a usual depth of 15-20 feet. Pretty much only ever strapped on a tank when we'd find a lobster honey hole opening day. Idk what is wrong with me. I understand bottom jobs will be in only a few feet of water, but something about a tank just doesn't agree with me.


----------

